# The Adventures of Clementine and Felix: 2015 Edition



## pani

*The Legend of Felix: 2014
The Life & Times of Felix 'n' Clementine!​*​​
~~~​
Welcome to our 2015 blog.  We're all moved into our new house, and the buns seem to be enjoying less interruptions from housemates! They've got more room to play and are being as sweet as ever. Clementine is getting a little more comfortable with humans, and Felix is his usual self. We don't have Internet set up yet so I can only post from mobile or at work, but here's a few pictures I've taken in the new place.

















(bonus pic of me cuddling my friend's puppy on new year's day!)






(back to our regular buns)











(playing with the Christmas present!)


----------



## pani

We're bunking at a friend's tonight, around 11pm we got an evacuation warning due to bushfires nearby. The buns are unhappy, lots of thumping, but I think they're enjoying exploring a new spot. Bigby has a little pen set up and seems happy enough. Just hope the bushfire doesn't get close to our house, and fingers crossed we'll be able to return tomorrow.


----------



## bunnyman666

Crossing my fingers for you, your housemate and your animals.


----------



## pani

Thank you. 

We're all back home now, apparently the bushfire has gone in another direction after the wind changed.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Glad you were able to return home


----------



## bilko

Lovely buns you have 

I am also from Australia, where did you get the Greencastle thingo from, that your bun (felix i think) is standing on?


----------



## pani

That's Clemmie, actually! I got it from a PetStock store, but I think they can be found online too.


----------



## pani




----------



## Azerane

The cuteness, it overwhelms


----------



## bilko

Found the castle on the petstock website, thanks! 

Your bunnies are too cute :3


----------



## pani

More pics.  Still haven't got Internet at home but we have an electrician coming today to sort out the cabling problem, so hopefully I should be able to post a bit more often soon!


----------



## bunnyman666

Charlotte, I just absolutely LOVE your bunnies!!!!! They are AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## stevesmum

is that a little guinea pig?? So cute! Is it a baby?


----------



## pani

It is a guinea pig! His name is Bigby and he is super adorable. He's actually fully grown, just looks small next to the bunnies.


----------



## stevesmum

:adorable:


----------



## pani

My sweet little Bigby bean was rehomed yesterday. I'd been looking for a new home for him for a while but kept him with me that whole time. Someone was interested in seeing him and she brought her Abyssinian guinea pig to meet him and see if they got along. They seemed to have an okay time, not friends just yet, but she thinks after a week or so they should get along okay.

He'll be living with 3 other pigs (after they all get along, of course), with 2 cats and 2 dogs in the house too. Lots of free run space on fresh green grass in a designated yard area. The girl who took him has lots of experience with piggies, so his diet and health will be taken care of.

I'm really going to miss my squeaky little boy, but I know it's for the best. I feel guilty for not being able to provide him a good level of care in the first place (by not getting a second pig), but I am glad the way things worked out because he's in such a good home now. I cried when I was giving him a cuddle goodbye and then cried a little with the bunnies after he left, just because I'll miss him. I hope he knows how much I loved him while he was here, and I hope he loves his new life with his guinea pig pals. urplepansy:


----------



## pani

Bigby's new owner sent me some pictures of him and his new buddy, Gizmo, an Abyssinian guinea pig. She said he's taken a liking to him! Gizmo's mate passed away a little while ago, and he'd been quite lonely ever since, so I'm really happy to hear that they've both found a new friend.


----------



## Azerane

Aww, that's really sweet that Bigby and Gizmo have bonded so well. I'm sorry you had to give him away, but it's the right thing if it was in his best interest. Such an adorable piggie.


----------



## pani

Clem looking super great while eating...


----------



## Azerane

Good grief, lol. She must hate you for that picture


----------



## bunnyman666

Clemmie!!!!

What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## pani

Haha not in that photo! Munching on some kale, all not caring what she looks like.

I grabbed both buns and popped them on the bed with me last night. Had a little hangout sesh together. I thought we had a good time but they both flicked their feet at me and groomed themselves when I put them back in their area. Hmph.


----------



## pani

Going to pet the buns today has resulted in me ALWAYS being snubbed and having them run off! Even after I bring them a delicious dinner plate loaded with kale, pak choy, spinach, and Italian parsley! I think I need a puppy to cuddle to remind me that I'm sure they love me, just... in their own way. 

I love the buns.


----------



## pani

Sassy Miss Clementine!







Felix awaiting noms.






Clementine looking for food.






Snugglebuns!






Felix being super-adorable!






greedyguts Clem






hayface


----------



## bunnyman666

Your bunnies are AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## pani

Trixie is awesome!!!


----------



## bunnyman666

Charlotte-

Trix here. I do get that a LOT, but coming from an awesome bunny mummers like YOU, it means a bunch!!!! Keep being a great bunny mummers like you is, and take a lick throuh cyber space from me.

Love,

Trix


----------



## pani

I got an order from Lush Kitchen. The buns were curious!





















Nyer!


----------



## pani

"Hello! Do you have any treats for me?"


----------



## BigBunny

Hahaha the bunny tongue is adorable! And what a photogenic black bunny! Black bunnies usually just look like a black shadow when trying to photograph ( my boomer is agouti and he usually turns out to be just a brown blob!) gorgeous buns.


----------



## MILU

Your bunnies are so adorable!! I'm in love!!! 
What a happy home!!


----------



## pani

Thank you BigBunny and MILU! 

Clementine loves to flop! She does big bunny flops, then tends to upright herself a bit and clean her paws while she relaxes. So cute!






We got a new couch. Clem isn't a fan, Felix pops up to explore it sometimes.
















Cuddle sesh with a cranky bun.


----------



## pani




----------



## BigBunny

So sweet! Very lucky bunnies they look so happy and content . Loving the photos !! Keep them coming


----------



## pani

My darling boy Felix has a bit of weeping and redness in one eye tonight. We'll probably be heading to the vet tomorrow if it hasn't cleared up. :nerves1


----------



## bunnyman666

Sorry to read that. Trix suffered for a long while with that, and it finally cleared up. Give Felix a hug from Trix and I and I hope he doesn't need to go to a vet.


----------



## pani

Phew - Felix's eye looked a lot better this morning, so we didn't head to the vet. My partner thinks he may have gotten some hay dust in there and irritated it, or something.


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Clementine <3


----------



## pani

Felix's eye has been bugging him again, but it only seems to happen during the afternoon/evening every few days. Last night it was watery again, but when I checked this morning it was 100% fine, so I'm not sure if the vet would be able to do anything when it's not actually acting up.


----------



## bunnyman666

I love your bunnies!!!!


----------



## pani

^ :bunnyheart

Mama, Felix, and Clementine are road trippin' it to the vet tomorrow! Both are getting their calicivirus vaccination, and Felix is having his eye checked out since it's still being a little bit funny.


----------



## Azerane

I hope they behave!


----------



## pani

They did a good job!  Clemmie got a clean bill of health, although she does have some little patches on her feet where her hocks look a bit sore... strange, as she's on carpets/blankets nearly 100% of the time, but we might try popping down some thicker blankets in some spots. Otherwise she's doing well!

Felix is doing well too; the vet looked at his eyes and it looks like there was some buildup in his tear ducts that was causing the watery eyes. He flushed them out with saline and it looks much clearer now. I'll keep an eye out in case there's any pus or anything that might indicate an infection, but otherwise it seems good! 

Both have been vaccinated and were very well behaved.  I love seeing our vet, he's fantastic with the rabbits!


----------



## BigBunny

Awesome ! It's great when visiting the vets and knowing your buns are in good health. I like taking mine to the vet. Well except the cost! Haha


----------



## pani

It's a good feeling but like you said, the cost is brutal!  It's been a painfully expensive fortnight, actually - I splurged on new bedsheets and a quilt cover before realising I'd need to visit the vet in the same fortnight, and yesterday had to buy a new modem/router (long story short, bought a new game and while tinkering with some settings, discovered how shocking the old one was, throwing up errors everywhere and not including a bunch of simple features). Ouch!


----------



## pani

Woke up from a nap on the couch to hear some crinkling - looked over to find that Clementine had gone into my bag, rooted around and found a half-eaten chocolate bar in the wrapper, and had dragged it back to the box to play with. 

_CLEMENTINE._


----------



## stevesmum

I love going to the vet with my rabbits too, because it's the only time Steve will park himself on my lap or in my arms and not want to budge. I feel guilty but I enjoy it so much, how clingy he gets.


----------



## bunnyman666

pani said:


> Woke up from a nap on the couch to hear some crinkling - looked over to find that Clementine had gone into my bag, rooted around and found a half-eaten chocolate bar in the wrapper, and had dragged it back to the box to play with.
> 
> _CLEMENTINE._



Aiiiiiiigh!!!!!!

Hope Clemmie is okay!!!!!


----------



## Azerane

pani said:


> Woke up from a nap on the couch to hear some crinkling - looked over to find that Clementine had gone into my bag, rooted around and found a half-eaten chocolate bar in the wrapper, and had dragged it back to the box to play with.
> 
> _CLEMENTINE._



Now what have you learned about not leaving things on the floor? 

My lounge/dining/kitchen always have the tidiest surfaces because otherwise Bandit will play with/nibble anything and everything that's left lying around, haha. Cheeky things. Luckily that chocolate bar was still wrapped up!


----------



## pani

bunnyman666 said:


> Aiiiiiiigh!!!!!!
> 
> Hope Clemmie is okay!!!!!


She's fine, didn't get to the chocolate, I think she was more interested in playing with the wrapper! :wiggle



Azerane said:


> Now what have you learned about not leaving things on the floor?
> 
> My lounge/dining/kitchen always have the tidiest surfaces because otherwise Bandit will play with/nibble anything and everything that's left lying around, haha. Cheeky things. Luckily that chocolate bar was still wrapped up!


I brought in groceries today and Clementine stuck her face in to find out if I got anything for her. She's a little diva!


----------



## bunnyman666

Hooray for Clemmie!!!! The nosy nature of bunnies is the maddening and cute aspect that just makes me love them even more.


----------



## pani

Clemmie kisses!







Not too keen on going outside.






Gorgeous girl!






Happy to get a delivery!






Deciding what to do with her day~






Felix got his head stuck... he got it off in a couple of seconds before I could intervene!






nom nom nom


----------



## pani

Lovey buns!






Snuggles.






Also, I thought you guys might enjoy this. It's a few weeks old now, and I love it!


----------



## bunnyman666

Jackelope!!!!!


----------



## pani

Felix and Clem are being antisocial little buggers recently. Clem just runs away from being touched and Felix will let me squeeze in a few head rubs before darting off. I miss cuddling the buns! Sometimes I want to get a third bun and bond him with me rather than them! I know that's selfish, though, plus I love them even though they're little meaners.


----------



## OscarTheBunny

pani said:


> Felix and Clem are being antisocial little buggers recently. Clem just runs away from being touched and Felix will let me squeeze in a few head rubs before darting off. I miss cuddling the buns! Sometimes I want to get a third bun and bond him with me rather than them! I know that's selfish, though, plus I love them even though they're little meaners.



My Oscar does that too. He would reject my petting by pushing my hand off and run away binkying lol. Then sometimes he will let me scratch between his ears (favourite spot) and I could sit there doing that for hours. He likes petting but not too much (like most rabbits anyways).


----------



## Azerane

Aww man, they are just too darn cute  I can't believe the amount of mess they make with their hay as well! Cheeky little things.


----------



## pani

Bun update: I am ordering a pizza because Clementine just ruined my dinner by jumping into it. Then I realised her butt was a bit dirty so I had to give it a clean. gr8.


----------



## Azerane

pani said:


> Bun update: I am ordering a pizza because Clementine just ruined my dinner by jumping into it. Then I realised her butt was a bit dirty so I had to give it a clean. gr8.



lol, I've had that happen, fortunately it was only a couple slices of toast, but I sat the plate on the couch for a moment before sitting down and Bandit didn't see it, just raced over an leaped straight onto it.

Nothing wrong with pizza though


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> lol, I've had that happen, fortunately it was only a couple slices of toast, but I sat the plate on the couch for a moment before sitting down and Bandit didn't see it, just raced over an leaped straight onto it.
> 
> Nothing wrong with pizza though


This was nachos with guacamole. :faint: Crazy buns!






"Our food bowl is empty. Please go refill it."






:headsmack






Bought rabbit shoes. Clem isn't too sure about them.


----------



## Azerane

pani said:


>



Can't work out if treat ball really big, or bunnies really small! 

That picture of them smooshing their faces together is so adorable!


----------



## pani

It's been a hell of a year for us so far. :nope:

My partner and I split up on the 1st, not particularly amicably, so I've been staying with a friend since then. I finally got the rabbits here yesterday (my friend graciously offered to let me keep them in a spare bathroom!) and they seem pretty confused/anxious about the whole thing, but I feel much better being able to watch them and check on them myself. We're looking for a new place to rent, so hopefully they'll have a more permanent home again soon. <3


----------



## Azerane

I'm very sorry to hear that, Pani. But at least you have the bunnies with you and hopefully you can work something out in relation to more permanent accommodation and giving them more exciting housing than a bathroom  Take care and feel free to message me if you want to talk about anything at all.


----------



## bunnyman666

Sorry to hear that, pani.

Your little nose wigglers will have a rough time, but will adjust swimmingly. I remember when the two I had during my first marriage were only freaked out for a little while. The boy bunny (who got along famously with other animals to the point of almost being a politician) was bummed about not having his cat to pal around with (ex got the cat).

You will find that they will be a great help right now, even if they are not as lovey dovey as you would like.


----------



## pani

Can't take 'em anywhere. Clemmie knocked over the toilet brush in the spare bathroom tonight, not sure if she was chewing at it at all (didn't look like it, thankfully) but still, ewwww. Clemmie why so grosssssss.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, that is gross  But I suppose it just smelled funny to her!


----------



## pani

Oh, I feel awful.  Clipping Clemmie's nails and hit the quick on one. It's bleeding heavily and I don't have any styptic powder, flour, or cornflour, so she's just on my lap with pressure to the nail. Poor darling.


----------



## Azerane

Aww, she'll be alright. I did the same to Bandit once, it's a terrible feeling and always seems much worse than it is because it bleeds so much! I didn't have Bandit on my lap to clip and he wouldn't let me get near him to put powder on, so we just ended up with blood all over the tiled floors


----------



## pani

Yes, we got blood everywhere! Even a few spots on the carpet, so I'll have to scrub them out next time I do a clean of their room. :headsmack

My housemate ran out and got some cornflour for me but that didn't clot it well enough, so I ended up clotting it with that temporarily and running to a vet across the road. It seemed like a standard cat/dog vet so I didn't have super high hopes, but the vet there ended up giving me a syringe of styptic (a liquid, not a powder) and a roll of bandages. The styptic stopped the bleeding and I didn't end up needing the bandages. Clemmie spent the rest of the day glaring at me and grooming her poor bloody foot, which was to be expected! She got a lot of her favourite crispy treats afterwards, and some strawberry and apple.

I didn't realise I haven't actually updated in a while! The buns are doing well apart from yesterday's clipping drama. I've moved into a new house with two housemates; it's a 4 bedroom so the buns are lucky, they have their own room! My housemates love them and really enjoy interacting with them, they often sit on the floor or lie down to pat the buns and the buns seem to be fine with this.  They don't try to pick them up or bother them, they're really respectful and I'm so thankful. The door to the room is open during the day, but the buns seem content staying in their room for now.


----------



## Azerane

The cuteness is overwhelming! It's so great to hear that your roommates are really on board with the rabbits, and how lucky that they have a whole room to themselves! I don't think most people "get" rabbits, but given the chance to spend a decent amount of time with one, they realise how unique and interesting they are with their own personalities.


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> The cuteness is overwhelming! It's so great to hear that your roommates are really on board with the rabbits, and how lucky that they have a whole room to themselves! I don't think most people "get" rabbits, but given the chance to spend a decent amount of time with one, they realise how unique and interesting they are with their own personalities.


It's great! Neither of them have had rabbits before, so I'm glad their first experience with rabbits has been a nice one.  

When I'm doing dishes, the window above the sink actually looks through a courtyard area into the bun's room, so sometimes you can see them snuggling together against the window.


----------



## pani

We took our first trip to an emergency vet tonight - Felix was acting very strangely, backing himself into a corner, refusing any food including his favourite treats. He's going through a moult so I suspected he might have groomed him (and Clem) a little too much and gotten a blockage. The vet we saw was lovely, she wasn't specifically a rabbit/exotics vet but she treated Felix so well and thought he was so cute, gave him an injection to help his gut move along and I took him home. He's since passed some hair-filled poops and is eating hay again.


----------



## Azerane

I'm sorry to hear that Felix was not well, has he shown improvement today? So glad the vet was good too.


----------



## pani

Yes, he seems much better! After taking him home that night he was already eating some hay, and I went in to give them their pellets the next morning and he was running around excited, as usual.


----------



## pani




----------



## bunnyman666

pani, I just LOVE your bunnies!!!!!


----------



## pani

They love you too!

They're being a bit more social recently. They seem to be loving their own bedroom, and the extra attention from my housemates. They both tend to come to me for snuggles in the morning when I give them their hay before work, and before I leave them go to sleep at night.


----------



## Azerane

Awww, that is so sweet that they do that  I'm so glad they're bonding with your more. What gorgeous bunnies.


----------



## pani

Grumpy sassy little things are having NONE of the hay bale I just bought. There's SO MUCH of it, and they're being so prissy! They've eaten baled hay before, I think they just got spoiled by the fresher bags they were getting for the past few months, and they've been stink-eyeing the hay for the last day. 

:rollseyes


----------



## pani

Long time, no update!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=86591 

So we ended up keeping the lovely bun I posted about here. My boyfriend has named her Delilah and she's become his little princess. She has access to the house most of the time, otherwise has her own room at the front of the house. She's not been spayed yet, so she's not able to hang around with Felix and Clem just yet. She's the most affectionate little thing I've ever met - she loves to give kisses and loves to get snuggled. She'll jump up on the couch if she's not getting enough attention!






She loves lounging under my desk when I'm at my computer.






Meanwhile, Clem and Felix are as cute as ever.


----------



## RavenousDragon

So cute!!


----------



## bunnyman666

I just love your bunnies!!!!! I like Delilah, as well!!!!


----------



## Gypsy

Eeee, your bunnies are adorable. Really love your new girl too.


----------

